# Give Plain chicken a new lease of life!



## Firefighter (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi if like me you are bored of just eating plain chicken (and on a diet so I do not use marinated sauces at the moment...)

Give this a blast...

Chicken Breast (200g or so)

Cut off the Fat / Veins

Season with Black Pepper / Paprika and Sea Salt

Wrap the chicken in Spinach

Cover in Foil.

Preheat oven to 180 degrees (Fan oven)

35 minutes.

I eat 3 chicken breasts a day, and cook mine 2-3 days ammount at a time, then just throw them in the microwave, the spinach keeps everything moist without the use of oil!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I like the spinach idea, might give it a try.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

yeah not a spinach fan myself, but thanks for sharing... 3 breasts a day?? Damn!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Spinach does give a lot of extra water to dishes but I just season mine with a sprinkle of paprika... Oh and a glue if EVOO (get your fats in)


----------

